# 2018 Nissan Sentra VBC location



## RodneyC1 (7 mo ago)

Does anyone know where the VBC or (blower motor resistor) is located in the 2018 Nissan Sentra SR? My daughters blower would only work on high speed for a while and now just works when it wants to. I’ve changed plenty of resistors in other vehicles and have never had an issue but can’t find a diagram or info for her car. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

It's way up high on the driver's side of the HVAC box. Number 18 in this diagram:


----------



## RodneyC1 (7 mo ago)

Wow, ok thanks for the info


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome, happy to help.


----------



## Ron's nissan sentra 2018 (6 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> You're most welcome, happy to help.


Just had my new blower motor resistor installed, and problem was the fan. solved, always replace blower motor resister when changing fan. Don't forget to take off neg cable when working with elec parts...blower motor fan $50.00, blower motor resister $37.00 Labor free me 1hr of work, savings $575. Total $87.00. Don't forget to change cabin filter.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Well done, and all good advice.


----------

